# BMW Motorrad International GS Trophy North America 2014 – live and interactive.



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

Munich.The North America 2014 edition of the international BMW Motorrad GS Trophy is now just days away. The 48 finalists, riding in 16 international teams, have been issued their BMW GS-specific rider equipment, including their BMW Rallye 3 suits - customized with their names, national flags and GS Trophy 2014 insignia. Representing nearly every continent, the riders are making their final preparations for a week of adventure riding, special tests and teamwork challenges in the amazing Rocky Mountains regions of western Canada.

For those not lucky enough to be competing, BMW Motorrad has devised a full range of multi-media coverage of the event so that GS fans from all over the world will be able to read about, watch and even participate (through a photographic competition) in the event.

*Photo competition.*
An interactive photo competition was debuted in the 2010 event and proved so popular, that it has become a permanent fixture of the event.

So, on days two and four of the GS Trophy 2014 the teams themselves will be photographing all aspects of their adventure. The subject matter for the competition is entirely open, it might be an action shot of team-mates, or a spectacular landscape, maybe a unique aspect of local life. Each team will then submit their best photo at the end of both days, to be posted on the GS Trophy website (www.gstrophy.com) where fans will be invited to vote for their favourite. As before, the photos are posted without credit - so the fans will vote for the best photo, not their favourite team - but as in previous years we can expect the teams to reveal their identities one way or another...!

The photos will be posted on the GS Trophy website, with voting open on each occasion for just 24 hours, starting on the following days:

*September 9, 12:00 (CEST) 
September 11, 12:00 (CEST)*

The teams will then be awarded points toward their overall competition score in accordance with their performance in the votes.

Journalists and media organizations are invited to follow the GS Trophy 2014 and to find free access to GS Trophy resources - which during the event will be updated daily with news stories, photos and videos - through the dedicated BMW Group Press Club facility which can be found at www.press.bmwgroup.com.

A detailed Media Guide to the GS Trophy 2014 will be issued on September 6.

More ways to follow the GS Trophy.

Through www.gstrophy.com BMW Motorrad has created an internet destination where GS fans will be able to find all the background information that they could want on the event and its participants (past and present). As well, just as with the BMW Press Club, the site will be updated after each day's competition with a review of the action by way of words, images and television footage.

The event's excitement will also be relayed with many more words, photos and videos of a more informal kind via BMW Motorrad's social media service posting
- on the BMW Motorrad Facebook fan page www.facebook.com/bmwmotorrad
- via Twitter www.twitter.com/bmwmotorrad (#gstrophy)
- via YouTube www.youtube.com/bmwmotorrad and
- via Instagram www.instagram.com/bmwmotorrad

Watch out for more information on the BMW Motorrad GS Trophy 2014 from September 6 - brought to you directly from North America.

_*Read more on the BMW GS Trophy here!*_


----------

